# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  لعبة Bubble Shoot مسلية جدا لأصحاب هواتف الاندرويد “مجانا”

## mohamed73

*لعبة Bubble Shoot مسلية جدا لأصحاب هواتف الاندرويد “مجانا”* ** لعبة الكرات الملونه المسليةBubble Shoot متوفرة في ماركت الاندرويد الآن مجاناً .. اللعبة مسلية فعلا فهي على نفس مبدأ لعبة  الضفدع Zoma الشهيرة ومقاربة لطريقة اللعب حيث انك ستقوم برمي الكرات كل  حسب لونها لتزيل مجموعة من الكرات قبل ان تصل اليك وتنتهي اللعبة .. مراحل  كثيرة في اللعبة وستجد متعة كبيرة في اللعب بها. يمكنك تحميل لعبة Bubble Shoot    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

